# My dragon has a bad leg



## lisa mansell (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, please help.

I have just brought a Chinese water dragon yesterday and when i got him home i noticed that his back leg was slightly bent. 

He is using it and does not seem to bother him but i do not think he is as able as he would be if it was not in this condition. 

Not really sure what to do. 

Have read some literature and worrying myself now that may be something really serious such as MBD. 

Vet recommendations for Midlands (Brum) area would be helpful and any other advice. 

Please please help.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Does his leg seem bendy. Almost like rubber? x


----------



## lisa mansell (Feb 7, 2009)

Not really, he can still use it. but it kind of twists around like the complete wrong way. x


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

calcium deffiency! same as beardie and any lizard gets, add some calcium powder to his food, ie mealworms crickets what ever he feeds on, dust them in calcy powder. not every feed tho wise you will overdose him but every few days once and it will slowly start to straighten. might not go perfect but reasonable chance it will.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like the onset of MBD. Other signs to look out for are twisting limbs/bendy limbs and if it gets worse can lead to shakes, soft jaw, deformaties, reduced growth. x


----------



## lisa mansell (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you so much. 

I have the calcium powder and stuff but do you recommend anything else at all??? 

I am so worried about him. Really scared that he has got that disease and really dont know that much about the species as far as illness's go. 

He is only 7 months and dont want to over exert him to anything. x x


----------



## lisa mansell (Feb 7, 2009)

So i need to get him to a vet then asap???? x


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

I look after reptiles with MBD so if you need any advice im always here to help. Best advice i can give is dust food with calcium 3 times a week. Dust food with vit d3 (nutribal) twice a week and make sure he has a uv light. This can help too as it too provides vit d3. You cannot get rid of MBD but with right care you can holt the condition x


----------



## lisa mansell (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you. 

Is there anything else that i can do??

Will he die and have a good life still??? 

x


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

No he should not die. You could take him to a vets for a second opinion. May just be a previous breakage or something. If it is MBD they live long happy lives if cared for properly. x


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

ToxicSiren said:


> I look after reptiles with MBD so if you need any advice im always here to help. Best advice i can give is dust food with calcium 3 times a week. Dust food with vit d3 (nutribal) twice a week and make sure he has a uv light. This can help too as it too provides vit d3. You cannot get rid of MBD but with right care you can holt the condition x


pretty much what toxic siren said lisa, can sort itself out, sounds like just lack of calcium and shops are known for that, especially 1 near me, got a female beardie a while bk, was abit sore in her limbs and her arms were twisted so she couldnt wave properly etc as it hurt, but me and the ex as she is now who use to run a reptile section in a big shop local to me few years bk gave har calcy powder and after a few weeks her limbs went straight again and no more discomfort for her.


----------



## bluerose (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are looking for more info on MBD take a look at this website Melissa Kaplan's Herp and Green Iguana Information Collection . This site has loads of info on both specific species and diseases, also has some really interesting articles on uv lighting. Not sure if you know but your lizard will require a uv bulb with at least 5% UVB, if it has got MBD you would prob be better off getting a 10%. Hope this helps


----------



## Snake_Charmer (Dec 11, 2008)

aye, UV is important... is needed for the conversion of D3 to calcium... without it (and obv vitamin and calcium powder) they get MBD... the equivalent of rickets in humans...

also pictures may help...


----------



## lisa mansell (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, well the UV Light that i have is a 5% so do you recommend me getting a larger percentage for him?? 

Also, which food is the best that is should be feeding him. 

I have out a little splint on his leg because he was making the underside of his belly sore. He is getting around a lot better now. 

Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

The uv you have is fine...so long as hes getting uv it will help. Best food i think are locus. They are nice and big and easy to catch. Just make sure they are gut loaded 24 hours before feeding and dusted with vits. x


----------



## Snake_Charmer (Dec 11, 2008)

and i know it is an obvious one but make sure he can actually acces the UV, needs to be about 9 inches from the base maximum or with branches close by so he can bask... a UV up at the top where he can't get near is useless...


----------



## lisa mansell (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you. My uv is alf way down the tank so they benefit from it anywhere they are. -x-


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Your water dragon.*

Great advice from toxicsiren also make sure your dragon is always in range of the uv bulb cause if he always in the water away from the UV bulb he prob not getting the benefit try making the tank smaller so he gets the UV where ever he goes till he gets a little stronger thats what I had to do with mine when mine suffered with MBD. 

If you in sunny area buy him a cheap hamster cage and stick him in sun cause that is also good for them.

Good Luck


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

they are prone to broken legs if they are calcium deficiancy, theyre not the most elegent are they :lol2:


----------

